# Baby Ray's for base sauce



## kdfiter (Sep 15, 2019)

I've been experimenting for years on making sauces and it seems like using baby Ray's for my main base has worked out best for me ..I've tried every ketchup out there which were good sauces but it just seems like using baby Ray's for a base they turn out the best  for me..so if using babys Ray's just for a base can u still call it homemade sauce..I've also tried tomato paste with no succes


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 15, 2019)

hell u can call it anything you like! who is gonna dispute. Certainly no rebuke from here. We use whatever to get our q to taste like WE want it........you modify it, its YOURS.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep, once you change it it's yours.

Here is my favorite version.
Modified Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 15, 2019)

Sweet baby Rays , brown sugar , red wine vinegar , yellow mustard and a couple shots of bourbon .


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2019)

I use a good amount of KC Masterpiece in my sauce. That's the flavor that everyone here likes. It's not the base, but it changes the flavor of the sauce.
Al


----------



## kdfiter (Sep 16, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> hell u can call it anything you like! who is gonna dispute. Certainly no rebuke from here. We use whatever to get our q to taste like WE want it........you modify it, its YOURS.


That's what I was thinking


SmokinAl said:


> I use a good amount of KC Masterpiece in my sauce. That's the flavor that everyone here likes. It's not the base, but it changes the flavor of the sauce.
> Al


I might have to get a bottle..I havnt hav Kc in years


----------



## Braz (Sep 16, 2019)

I do the smoking and wife makes the sauce. She starts with Baby Ray's Original and then does some secret things to it. Whatever it is, it is good.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 16, 2019)

Until Baby Rays's hit the market I used KC Masterpiece as my base. For years now BR has been my go too base. I also like Cattleman's.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 16, 2019)

I do the SBR's Sweet 'n Spicy and cut it with Apple cider vinegar to taste.

Does anyone use Famous Dave's? that was my favorite but had to go out of my way to find it. that's when I started with the Baby Ray's


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

I will shamelessly admit I like original Kraft BBQ sauce on chicken. Dunno what it is? Something in the way it thickens and carmelizes. I haven't been able to get SBR's to act the same. Sure is tasty though! More experimentation is in order...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2019)

danmcg said:


> I do the SBR's Sweet 'n Spicy and cut it with Apple cider vinegar to taste.
> 
> Does anyone use Famous Dave's? that was my favorite but had to go out of my way to find it. that's when I started with the Baby Ray's


I love FD's Devil Spit, I keep a bottle in the pantry at all times.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

There is a local wing joint that has a spicy bbq that I absolutely LOVE. The last time I made deep fried chicken wings I tossed some in bowl with FD's Devil Spit. Fantastic!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 16, 2019)

My wife LOVES original SB Ray's doctored with apricot preserves and Christian Bros brandy. We've tried other brandies, but always come back to CB. I enjoy the brandy with lime and ginger ale.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2019)

REMY XO for sipping but can't be without Christen Brothers for cooking. It does add that something, others I've tried don't.



 browneyesvictim
 Had to laugh at Kraft Original! That is what Dad used growing up and you Nailed It! NOTHING tastes the same on Char Grilled Chicken!

I like sweet but Baby Ray's was too sweet for me. I make my own Sweet KC style sauce most often but an Emergency KC Masterpiece is always in the refer...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> browneyesvictim
> Had to laugh at Kraft Original! That is what Dad used growing up and you Nailed It! NOTHING tastes the same on Char Grilled Chicken!



Any guesses what the difference might be? I've tried numerous home-made and store-bought sauces and cant figure it out. I thought for sure it was the kind of sugar used- ie. corn sugar vs cane sugar... My trial and error (unscientific)approach says nope!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe the molasses in the Kraft?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2019)

Not likely the sweetener, HFCS was commercially available by the mid 60's. 
I really have no idea what the magic is in Kraft. Been a lot of years since I've had it. Until I started making my own KC Masterpiece was what we used...JJ


----------



## schlotz (Sep 17, 2019)

If you find something you like, that's all that matters.  I did however, finally get into making my own from scratch.  The family favorite is Rum Sweet Heat.  See the sig below.


----------



## ksblazer (Oct 1, 2019)

Like to use SBR and add honey, cinnamon and cayanne 

For that sweet/heat taste


----------



## Alphonse (Dec 22, 2019)

I often use Sweet Baby Rays - just add about 20 to 25% apple cider vinegar and away we go.  

It is a decent sauce and when I am out of our homemade favorite, we grab SBR's and tune it up.


----------

